# War/Police Dog Tribute



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Just wondering -- we GSD lovers are very proud of the way "our" breed has served with the police, as war dogs, as search & rescue dogs, etc. With Memorial Day being this week, can anyone find/send/direct/attach some tributes to the dogs who have given and sacrificed alongside and in place of their human counterparts? Memorial Day is a US Holiday, of course, but war and service dogs serve their masters in all countries. Surely there are folks all over the world who can help to recognize and remember their service & sacrifice.....Thanks, guys!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I know that the night before we went to the dog show in our area last month (maybe more?) I read something about someone raising money for a war dog memorial. My mom donated $10 to it. I'll try and find the website - I know they'll accept online donations.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is something: K-9 Monuments
The images didn't load for me but hopefully they work for others 
I'm not sure of its completeness but it even has some Canadian ones.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This is my favorite tribute to both military and working dogs. It was made by an officer working with the Transit Police in New York City. The portraits of GSD's at the end are the dogs currently serving as their K9 partners. 
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

